# pc pads stockists in NI?



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

hi

im looking to know of a shop in the north which stocks pads for use on the portercable plus megs 80 and 83?

thanks

jonny


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

i dont know if it helps you but my local motorfactor in Armagh got me in the Megs stuff no problem, i got the pads and 83, 80 and some last touch no problem. i got the impression from him that if they stock any of the megs range they can get any of it.


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

*pc pads stockists NI*

whereabouts in armagh mate?


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

minis ni in ballymena does the full megs range + megs pads


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

motor electric in armagh stock 3m stuff very good!!


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

it was autobits, down beside the cathedral.


----------

